
Ask HN: Sell service with fixed price or take the lions share - ciokan
I&#x27;m trying to bootstrap a PaaS (something that helps people sell projects) and I really need your opinion on the best approach to take (from the buyer&#x27;s perspective) in regards to pricing. I have 2 options in my mind:<p>1. Put a fixed price - better from the seller&#x27;s perspective because even if your clients are not making any income you still get your subscriptions but might scare people off, especially those that want to try out the service.<p>2. Take a percent of each sale generated through my platform - better for small clients since they don&#x27;t lose any money if there are no sales but might scare off some that generate a lot of sales and start to think that they lose too much this way.<p>Both have advantages and disadvantages, as clients on other services...what would you prefer?
======
sharemywin
A/B test it.

